# Farmina Kibble Sizes and Taurine



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Is the size and firmness of the Chicken Grain-Free Small & Medium Breed Puppy Formula the same as the adult kibble?

What is the percentage of taurine in the grain free dog food formulas?

Thank you.


----------



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

BeagleCountry said:


> Is the size and firmness of the Chicken Grain-Free Small & Medium Breed Puppy Formula the same as the adult kibble?
> 
> What is the percentage of taurine in the grain free dog food formulas?
> 
> Thank you.



The size is smaller but hardness about the same. Taurine in the GF foods is about .20%, a touch higher in the one you asked about.

That food is very similar to Evo but it has better protein sources and much lower ash, calcium and phosphorus.

If your dog needs that level of nutrition but is an adult it is fine to use.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

FarminaND said:


> The size is smaller but hardness about the same.


How much smaller is the small and medium puppy kibble than the adult? Is it somewhat smaller than the adult kibble, in the middle between the adult and cat size kibble or similar to the cat kibble?

Thanks again.

ETA: Some info on the shape such as round, oblong, triangular, square might help. Also, a comparison for size such as a nickle, dime, penny, BB.


----------



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

BeagleCountry said:


> How much smaller is the small and medium puppy kibble than the adult? Is it somewhat smaller than the adult kibble, in the middle between the adult and cat size kibble or similar to the cat kibble?
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> ETA: Some info on the shape such as round, oblong, triangular, square might help. Also, a comparison for size such as a nickle, dime, penny, BB.



No, larger than the cat kibble. The cat kibble is very small. I put a photo up of all the adult sizes. The puppy size is essentially the smallest adult size. BTW, those are pictures of the Ancestral Grain foods and you can see they are minimally processed and have small pieces of oat visible.

The middle kibble is medium adult, which is what the samples were and what all the adult formulas are. That is about the size of a dime. We have sent samples to dogs of all sizes and breeds and only received one comment from the owner of a 3lb Yorkie that the dog needed to chew a lot on the medium kibble.

Hope that helps.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

From the chewy.com order that arrived yesterday.
"1 x Farmina Natural & Delicious Chicken Grain-Free Small & Medium Breed Puppy Formula Dry Dog Food, 26.4-lb bag"

It is the same size (tiny BBs) and almost the same color (small difference due to processing runs) as the cat food sample.

FWIW, the kibble fed 17 year old that is living with me had to chew the chicken dog food sample piece by piece. Her teeth are fine but may be sensitive at her age. It is also a size she is not familiar with.


----------

